# Pantograph Router



## saramererid (May 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and really need some advice.
I'm currently a Graphic Design student in Chelsea College of Art and design in London.
I'm in my final year and have just started my final major project. My aim is to craft my own woodblock type and after reading up on the traditional process - in quite a lot of depth - I've learnt that I need to use a Pantograph Router. I've looked around and have seen some things on ebay but they're all very expensive. I've also looked at the milescraft 3D router but I fear this isn't appropriate as I'd be working on big blocks of wood - roughly 30cmx20cmx 30cm. So I know I need something industrial and I have access to a few big workshops and even have people that have offered to help me build my own routing pantograph. Has anybody ever built they're own Pantograph router or can anybody point me in the right direction to get some advice?
I'll be grateful for any tips!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Sara

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Here you will find plans for building 2 different types of router pantogragh.
Good luck.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I will second that. The woodgears site is great and you can buy drawings of the pantograph. I have not seen anything substantial apart from the woodgears model. I looks like a beefed up version of what Timpsons use to engrave dog collars. Go for it and post your results.


----------



## dunklesubel (Feb 21, 2011)

*another option*

search big hollow guitars... on the site you will find pictures of a very simple 3d pantograph


Not sure if this style will work for you. Milescraft has a pretty inexpensive pantograph you might check out.

Also, search on Amazon for "milescraft router pantograph". It's only about $50

Aaron

Sorry, I can't post URL's yet


----------

